# Cold Air Intake



## ashs_alty (Jun 28, 2006)

Would a cold air intake for the years 1993- 1997 fit on a 2000 4cyl/ 2.4l? Need answer asap PLEASE!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if it doesnt fit - its gonna be close. the engine bays are very similar.


----------



## ashs_alty (Jun 28, 2006)

so would I have to make the hole longer towards the fire wall?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do you have an intake already? if you do, your best bet would be to mock it up and see where it fits and where it doesnt. do you have abs?


----------



## ashs_alty (Jun 28, 2006)

no I dont have one already thats why i was wonderin


----------

